# BUNNY LOVERS UNITE!!!!



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

I wanna see just how many people we can get to have some sort of variant of the bunny avatar. It's like a spring thing! Yeah!

So anyway, here are the bunnies... pick one and use him or edit him to your own variation!

LONG LIVE THE BUNNY!




^^^ omg how adorable is that?


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2013)

The title of this thread concerns me.


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

It does have certain potential implications, I admit.


----------



## pixmedic (May 7, 2013)

Bunnies for everyone!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2013)

How can I possibly not, but I gotta go old school


----------



## sm4him (May 7, 2013)

Well, now that I've joined the evil forces of avatar changers anyway, why NOT?  I *do* love the bunnies...and there really needs to a southern bunny represented here.


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

^^^ HAHAHAHAH OMG THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 7, 2013)

Somebunny needs to stop the madness.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 7, 2013)

The Mental Visual I got when I read your thread title.... OMG!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2013)

I read the title and in my head I heard Wonder Twins Unite!! lol!


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 7, 2013)

I feel kinda dirty now.


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2013)

Me, too!!


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 7, 2013)

OK, that's awesome.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 7, 2013)

I don't know why the ball gag surprised me but somehow it did.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2013)

Damn no like button on mobile!


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2013)

And I was worried people wouldn't know what that was....lol


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 7, 2013)

I looked and said out loud, "Is that a...yep.  Of course it is."  

I still feel dirty but I feel good about it now.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> And I was worried people wouldn't know what that was....lol



I like!


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> I looked and said out loud, "Is that a...yep.  Of course it is."
> 
> I still feel dirty but I feel good about it now.


Haha...the bunny was too innocent...lol I had to rough him up a bit! :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 7, 2013)

This thread looks delicious.


----------



## pixmedic (May 7, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Damn no like button on mobile!



Tapatalk has a like button.  ;-)


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

I love these all.. but I swear sm4him's is the one that cracks me up the most.  I think bett's is my 2nd favorite.  it's just so wrong.


----------



## sm4him (May 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> And I was worried people wouldn't know what that was....lol



 And *I* thought you actually KNEW the kind of people that frequent this place...


----------



## squirrels (May 7, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Josh66 (May 7, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> This thread looks delicious.


Yes.  Yes, it does.



pixmedic said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Damn no like button on mobile!
> ...



The app (which I'd say is generally pretty good) doesn't have 'likes' (you can't see them or give them), and I don't know why - but the 'like' button isn't there if I go to the website on my phone either (the full site, not some mobile version).


----------



## Overread (May 7, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> This thread looks delicious.



I say good sir I fully agree, this thread is a veritable delight of delicacies. I must admit I'm quite stricken with indecision as to which to sample myself.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 7, 2013)

SO can I get away with saying "Bite ME!" to all of the Virtual Predators?  lol! (running and ducking!)


----------



## Benco (May 7, 2013)

This is some warren!


----------



## Overread (May 7, 2013)

> I'm Charlie! Who are you?



Suddenly takes on a whole new menacing meaning with that demonic vampire bunny avatar


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 7, 2013)

I never thought I would be running with a pack of rogue bunnies.


----------



## Overread (May 7, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> I never thought I would be running with a colony of rogue bunnies.



Wolves in packs - lunch and bunnies in colonies


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 7, 2013)

Overread said:


> Wolves in packs - lunch and bunnies in colonies



 uh oh...


----------



## oldhippy (May 7, 2013)

Have you ever seen a rabbit with the munchies. That's why I slowed down on some of my earlier forms of recreation.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 7, 2013)

Bunny-Faux-Tog


----------



## Overread (May 7, 2013)

Well at least he's a canon bunny


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 7, 2013)

Overread said:


> Well at least he's a canon bunny



Yes, I wanted to keep it REAL!!


----------



## leighthal (May 7, 2013)

Looks like a bunny, follows like a sheep. Baaaaaaa


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > And I was worried people wouldn't know what that was....lol
> ...


Sharon...guess who can't act all innocent anymore!! That's right, you. lol


----------



## squirrels (May 7, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> SO can I get away with saying "Bite ME!" to all of the Virtual Predators?  lol! (running and ducking!)


Bunnicula? Is that you?
Bunnicula: A Rabbit-Tale of Mystery: Deborah Howe, James Howe, Alan Daniel: 9781416928171: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## IByte (May 7, 2013)

.....W. T. F.!!!!? (())


----------



## cgipson1 (May 7, 2013)

squirrels said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > SO can I get away with saying "Bite ME!" to all of the Virtual Predators?  lol! (running and ducking!)
> ...



I have exsanguinated many carrots and other vegetables... even a few of the four legged kind that thought I looked tasty... I found them "tasty"!


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

omg...  I need to get a bunny tally... 

... CUZ THEY'RE MULTIPLYING LIKE RABBITS!!!!


----------



## runnah (May 7, 2013)

This whole thread is hare brained.


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

Runah, you need to change your avatar immediately!  You upstart!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> This whole thread is hare brained.



From the Unbunnies... comments are not needed!


----------



## Overread (May 7, 2013)

I think the bunnies broke Runah


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

runnah was broken long before bunnies got involved.


----------



## runnah (May 7, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Runah, you need to change your avatar immediately!  You upstart!!!



Fine...


----------



## ronlane (May 7, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thread is hare brained.
> ...



Nope, not conforming. This whole thread is a conspiracy brought to you by Adobe (As they try to prove that their pricing model will work).


----------



## kundalini (May 7, 2013)

Striking while the iron is hot, are we?


I'll play along, but I'll have to add the spliff after work.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Runah, you need to change your avatar immediately!  You upstart!!!
> ...



Just say NO to drugs! (look at Runnah's Avatar! tsk tsk!)


----------



## o hey tyler (May 7, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Striking while the iron is hot, are we?
> 
> I'll play along, but I'll have to add the spliff after work.



Go full bong bro.


----------



## ryanwaff (May 7, 2013)

"hey bob, did you just see that bunch of rabbits run past and attack that poor helpless cabbage?... whats that? just me? oh... ok then... Damn shrooms"


----------



## sm4him (May 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



No, no, I'm *definitely* still all "sweetness and light." See, bent just said something about a "ball gag," so I googled it and I was like... :shock:


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


Nice try! You're not fooling anyone!


----------



## oldhippy (May 7, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> SO can I get away with saying "Bite ME!" to all of the Virtual Predators? lol! (running and ducking!)



Been gone 2 weeks, the place never changes. Well maybe a few of the animals do.


----------



## runnah (May 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> No, no, I'm *definitely* still all "sweetness and light." See, bent just said something about a "ball gag," so I googled it and I was like... :shock:



It's always the quiet ones...


----------



## sm4him (May 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...





runnah said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > No, no, I'm *definitely* still all "sweetness and light." See, bent just said something about a "ball gag," so I googled it and I was like... :shock:
> ...




Uh-oh. This is all taking a very bad turn. These accusations would really hurt my heart...if I hadn't already had enough rum to dull the ache. :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

I hear rum goes good with ball gags.


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2013)

I've always heard tequila goes well with it. Maybe Sharon can tell us which goes better with the ball gag and flogger.


----------



## sm4him (May 7, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I hear rum goes good with ball gags.





mishele said:


> I've always heard tequila goes well with it. Maybe Sharon can tell us which goes better with the ball gag and flogger.




Golly gee willikers, I have NO IDEA what you two are talking about. :lmao:

But I can't imagine how either rum OR tequila would be a "wrong" choice.


----------



## Josh66 (May 7, 2013)

Are we talking prior to gagging, or during gagging?

If prior, tequila is always the answer for getting people to do things they wouldn't normally do.  Mezcal is better, but tequila works too.


----------



## oldhippy (May 8, 2013)

Found a picture of cruise bunny, And yes the light was hurting my eyes


----------



## Benco (May 9, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Found a picture of cruise bunny, And yes the light was hurting my eyes



Cruise bunny? what's that? something like a cruise missile?


----------



## sleist (May 9, 2013)

A picture's worth a thousand turds. (or at least 21)


----------



## Stacylouwho (May 9, 2013)

Wooh hooo! This is fun!


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> Wooh hooo! This is fun!



Lol

I think the bunny having the most fun is the one in sleists avatar.


----------



## mishele (May 9, 2013)

I want to cuddle with that bunny.


----------



## Rosy (May 9, 2013)

hope no one has this one...


----------



## pixmedic (May 9, 2013)

View attachment 44424


----------



## Rosy (May 9, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 44424



do one with a goatie


----------



## gsgary (May 9, 2013)

I like bunnies with carrots,potatoes herbs and lots of gravy


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=44424"/>



Lololol!!!


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2013)

Yep this thread is still delicious


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2013)

I'm oddly simultaneously attracted to the predators in this thread and shaking in my boots.... not sure whether to wiggle my nose and try to be cute or run screaming how only a bunny can...


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2013)

Personally we prefer if you'd roll yourself in gravy whilst nibbling on a toffee apple. But if you really want you can knock yourself out sitting there looking cute (we'd prefer if you would not do the screaming thing - predators have big ears you see...


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

Well now since we have predators in this thread, I'll conform now.

rabbit, rabbit sittin' in the grass, draw back, draw back shot 'em in the ............ ooops this is a family show.


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2013)

10 Word Mix-Ups To Avoid, Presented By Bunnies
I think the bunnies will like this (scroll down to Pixelated and you can even see one of our ADMIN!)


----------



## Photographiend (May 9, 2013)

Well, I bunnied up before I had the correct size image to work with... so not going to redo all that editing...


----------



## Ysarex (May 9, 2013)

The bunnies gnaw on my peach seedlings. I deal with them.

Joe


----------



## oldhippy (May 9, 2013)

As my Ex once told me
You think we are all just cute furry things


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2013)

Faints in the corner.


----------



## snowbear (May 9, 2013)

I didn't save the larger scale image - only the avatar-size; it's been a long day.


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2013)

* is highly disappointed in everyone *

6 pages - 6 PAGES and not one single reference! You all disappoint me greatly! 

If someone doesn't mention it soon I'm gonna do something terrible to all you bunnies!


----------



## mishele (May 9, 2013)

Overread said:


> * is highly disappointed in everyone *
> 
> 6 pages - 6 PAGES and not one single reference! You all disappoint me greatly!
> 
> If someone doesn't mention it soon I'm gonna do something terrible to all you bunnies!


Playboy?


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > * is highly disappointed in everyone *
> ...



*shakes his head* nopes miles and miles off  Keep trying


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 9, 2013)

If you're referring to the Rabbit of Caerbannog, I wanted to go there days ago but didn't want to post a copyrighted image.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Overread (May 9, 2013)

Aww  you were meant to give me till tomorrow before you'd guess so I could kill the thread with a holy hand grenade  (only teasingly though of course).


Still I guess you deserve a carrot for guessing right ^^

I promise I didn't spike the carrot with anything either


----------



## Stacylouwho (May 10, 2013)

Don't eat it!!! They're only trying to fatten you up!


----------



## IByte (May 10, 2013)

Overread said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



You should not be surprised by now.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2013)

IByte said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I just thought Playboy far to tame for Mish


----------



## IByte (May 10, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


>




Somehow this really reminds me of MegaPixal Bunny.....lol but I have a DLSR set on AUTO everything mauahahahaha her weakness!!


----------



## ronlane (May 10, 2013)

Overread said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



I'll take a shot at it Overread. Are we building a bunny ranch here?


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 10, 2013)

boom!


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 10, 2013)

hmm.. or this? the other is pretty funny though.. lol


----------



## squirrels (May 10, 2013)

I have to vote for the first one, but they *are *both awesome. What a cutie!


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2013)

Overread said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


Tru dat!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a weird thread ...


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2013)

You should of read back when we all had bunny avatars.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> You should of read back when we all had bunny avatars.


Yeah, that would have been weirder instead of Pokemon Pikachu's slapping each other


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2013)

This is why non-retroactive avatars would be good.  Confusing, yes, but in a good way.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Yeah, that would have been weirder instead of Pokemon Pikachu's slapping each other



Pikachu is kicking a$$!! Lol
We Might need a clown uprising!! Halloween is a coming next month!!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Pikachu is kicking a$$!! Lol
> We Might need a clown uprising!! Halloween is a coming next month!!



No clowns .. those are too freaky !!


----------



## manicmike (Sep 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that would have been weirder instead of Pokemon Pikachu's slapping each other
> ...



Looks like I'll be avoiding the forum for a month. Lol.


----------



## IByte (Sep 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Pikachu is kicking a$$!! Lol
> We Might need a clown uprising!! Halloween is a coming next month!!



Halloween theme!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Pikachu is kicking a$$!! Lol
> We Might need a clown uprising!! Halloween is a coming next month!!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 20, 2013)

Terri would be so happy if we did that.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Terri would be so happy if we did that.



And Sharon!! <evil laugh> It must happen.


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll start banning people, and Sharon will just send me the list.     :twisted:

Damn clowns.


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2013)

What's wrong with puppy avatars?   Who doesn't like a stinkin' puppy...?    

geez.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## IByte (Sep 21, 2013)

terri said:


> What's wrong with puppy avatars?   Who doesn't like a stinkin' puppy...?
> 
> geez.



Dogs rules, cats are jerks and bunnies are pervies!


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2013)

^ I've still not been able to find the original movie for that.


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)

^If you have the link to the avatar look in the comment section. I thought there were people talking about the movie. Some kid made it for a film class or something.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah... Can't find it though.


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Yeah... Can't find it though.



Seriously?!! Come on!! It took me all of a minute to Youtube it!! You're welcome...lol


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 21, 2013)

Soft bunny, warm bunny 
Little ball of fur. 
Happy bunny, sleepy bunny
Purr purr purr.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2013)

Are we changing avatars again?

I guess we are.
:albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino:


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol Why not!!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2013)

<--    I found one from the last time!


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2013)

Silly peoples.     :sillysmi:


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 21, 2013)

A world-wide Bunny movement !!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2013)

This'd be funny if it fired up again.


----------



## IByte (Sep 21, 2013)

No...No! Bad bunny, bad bad bunny we do not do this.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2013)

you know you wanna...


----------



## IByte (Sep 21, 2013)

Bunny bumping days are for the spring only!! Lol


----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2013)

hahaha... 

hey

bunnies always need bumping


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)

This is just a warm up for the clown attack.


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 24, 2013)

There's always the Monty Python fuzzy bunny wabbit too


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 28, 2013)

I just noticed one of 'da members has an avatar of a dead bunny rabbit


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I just noticed one of 'da members has an avatar of a dead bunny rabbit



*passes out from bunny shock*


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I just noticed one of 'da members has an avatar of a dead bunny rabbit



I was so jealous of you folks with all your bunny pictures that I looked in my archives and found one.  :mrgreen:


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2013)

Designer said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed one of 'da members has an avatar of a dead bunny rabbit
> ...



Dat be 'da Bunny Killing member   :lmao:


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Actually, it was killed by my dog.  :blushing:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

*observes a moment if silence for the bunny* 

*makes note about Designer's dog*


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> *observes a moment if silence for the bunny*
> 
> *makes note about Designer's dog*



LOL!


----------

